# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  Nugget

## LVH

http://cgi.ebay.com/Beautiful-1996-N...3A1%7C294%3A50

This will give you an evil case of MAS If you don't already have it. If you do it will make it ALOT worse. I went to bid on this item but then i saw the 100 dollar shipping.

----------


## allenhopkins

> I went to bid on this item but then i saw the 100 dollar shipping.


Me too, I can easily spare $24 thousand, but not $24,100...

----------


## Steve-o

> Me too, I can easily spare $24 thousand, but not $24,100...


 :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## LVH

At least I'm not alone. 24k is no biggie. but 24,100 is a HUGE stretch.

----------


## Chris Biorkman

That's definitely a deal breaker.

----------


## markishandsome

I never liked the flamey-maple pickguards personally.  Probably cost about $100 to get it replaced.  $24,200 is a bridge too far...

----------


## SternART

Man........that burst matching pickguard is a fabulous detail........no replacement required for me!

----------


## MandoJump

Be careful of this seller.  I bid on two different mandolins from them and both times the bid was terminated due to "seller violations."  I do not know exactly what this means but it scared me away!

----------


## MikeEdgerton

The seller is Mitch Simpson, a member of the cafe.

----------


## TomTyrrell

Actually, the $100 for shipping & insurance is a mega deal!

The insurance alone would be more than that.

----------


## jim simpson

I love the heastock inlay. I know 2 local players that own Nuggets. They are old ones (so I guess they're not worth much). I played one last year and found it very responsive. It's been played in for over 30 years by a great player.

----------


## Chris Wofford

Everyone is in luck.  It is not $24,100.  It can be had for $24,095.  Gentlemen, start your engines.

----------


## mandolooter

Im still waiting for some one to give me a Nugget...I know its gonna happen soon, I can feel it!
POOF...I woke up... :Crying:

----------


## LVH

I'm waiting for someone to give me every mandolin on my signature line. I can feel it. Oh, nevermind my dog is just licking my face

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

He's also got a Gilchrist for sale....

----------


## markishandsome

...not anymore!

----------


## LVH

Who bought it?

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

The Gilchrist is still there.

----------


## LVH

Nope. It sold

----------


## Michael Cameron

Luke,even when I send a $2500 mandolin next-day air + insurance,it's around $100. A fine instrument shouldn't spend too much time in transit.

When I sold my Nugget,I drove to the next state to hand deliver it.(gas was cheaper then).

----------


## LVH

Haha yes the hundred dollar shipping was a joke. Beautiful mandolin

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

The NUGGET and the GILCHRIST are back on...

----------


## Gary Hedrick

Both are back on and the Blond Kimble is gone.....gone to the Cafe Classifieds. Gone from Mitch's listing on Ebay doesn't mean sold in all cases.

He does have some nice instruments listed on Ebay at times.

----------


## Eddie Sheehy

The Kimble sure looks like the one that was on Ebay... but the seller's name is different....

----------


## Gary Hedrick

I believe that most of what Mitch sells are commision pieces.

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

I recently part-exed one Mandolin for another in the UK. I sent my Mandolin by insured,registered postage. I insured the Mandolin for £2,000 UK ($2,840 US) - the insurance cost me £60 UK ($85 US). The $100 asking price for shipping the Nugget at $24,995 US,seems like the best deal on the planet,at least from this side of the pond. BTW - that Nugget looks positively edible !!!,
                                                                                                                     Saska :Wink:

----------

